

Fishermen, Explorers and Trading Ships. Not all entrepreneurs are the same. - jamesmcbennett
https://medium.com/p/c2edfc55b2d9

======
jamesmcbennett
This analogy started as a way to explain the scene to friends and stretches
further to include company builders, patents, bootstrapping and pirates. But
keeping this post under five minutes to read.

